# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите настроить обмен УТ 10.3 проф и БП 2.0 базовая

## alex969

Столкнулся с такой проблемой. Нужна односторонняя выгрузка из УТ в БП. Стандартными средствами выгрузить не получается, т.к. в базовой поддерживается только одна организация. 
Пробовал создать правила обмена через конфигурацию Конвертация данных. Вроде получилось, но не заполняются счета учета в документах БП и в других документах отсутствует часть реквизитов.

----------


## DMLangepas

ищи релизы обновления БП (в релизе есть папка, с разными правилами обменами данными)

----------


## alex969

Правила обмена я нашел в папке с обновлением. Только вот у меня именно базовая бухгалтерия и документы и справочники УТ в нее корректно переноситься не хотят.

----------


## DMLangepas

что-то не то, я настраивал все было норм. Ну а тогда проще, на ПРОФ не хочешь перейти?

----------


## alex969

Да уже подумываю о переходе. А может я что не так настраиваю? Сначала столкнулся с проблемой, что в базовой поддерживается только работа с одной организацией. Это мне удалось победить. При загрузке у меня не заполняются поля счетов расчетов с контрагентами и учета в документах "Поступление товаров и услуг", виды операций в кассовых документах. Это пока то,что нашел. Я, правда, делал правила обмена через "Конвертацию данных". Сам обмен у меня делается через "Универсальный обмен".

----------


## DMLangepas

в смысле победить базовуюИ?
По нескольким организациям что-ли выгружаешь с УТ-шки?
а что там переход, он занимает 5-10 минут

----------


## alex969

В том-то и дело, что по одной организации. Просто при стандартном обмене выгружаются организации и при загрузке пишет, что не возможно записать справочник организации, т.к. в базовой допускается ведение только одной базы.
А переход займет еще меньше времени. В бухгалтерии еще не начинали даже работать. Пока весь учет ведется в УТ.
Побеждал базовую следующим обработчиком "После загрузки":  
Объект.Организация = Справочники.Организации.На  йтиПоКоду("000000001");
Т.к. в базовой уже была прописана организация, а в стандартном обмене была попытка создать еще одну организацию.

----------


## DMLangepas

значит что-то не то или не так, может организации разные, поэтому он вторую хочет записать, а не даёт.
Я бы не парился, а создал бы чистую БП, перевел на ПРОФ и настроил бы все

----------

alex969 (23.05.2012)

----------


## alex969

> значит что-то не то или не так, может организации разные, поэтому он вторую хочет записать, а не даёт.
> Я бы не парился, а создал бы чистую БП, перевел на ПРОФ и настроил бы все


Последовал Вашему совету. Создал чистую базу ПРОФ. 
Однако что-то у меня не получается настроить корректно обмен. 
Возникают следующие ошибки:
1. Не переносится справочник "Склады". точнее переносится только основной склад. Т.к. не переносится склад "Торговый зал", не проводятся документы перемещения со одного склада на другой.
2. Не проводятся документы поступлений товаров и услуг. Там, где поступают товары, не указывается склад. А там, где услуги, не указываются счета субконто.
3. Не проводятся документы установки цен.

Скажу честно, я в настройках конвертации не силен. Пробовал способ использовать правила обмена из папки с обновлением конфигурации.
В общем еще раз прошу помощи!!! Если есть возможность помочь, то могу скинуть базу УТ.

----------


## DMLangepas

скиньте через файлообменик, а ссылку на почту дайте, посмотрю.
kudr.1989@mail.ru

----------


## alex969

Выслал через почту. Файл в приложении.

----------


## WHITE26

> Выслал через почту. Файл в приложении.


Добрый день!если не затруднит-вышлите и мне пжл настройку для одностороннего обмена УТ-БП на anechka_rodionov@mail.ru .заранее спасибо!

----------


## DMLangepas

> Выслал через почту. Файл в приложении.


ошибка в самом УТ, выйдет обновление, накачу посмотрю.

---------- Post added at 09:27 ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 ----------




> Добрый день!если не затруднит-вышлите и мне пжл настройку для одностороннего обмена УТ-БП на anechka_rodionov@mail.ru .заранее спасибо!


они в каталогах обновления, либо настройте ручками, там не долго.

----------

alex969 (26.06.2012)

----------


## WHITE26

вот такую обработку мне дали добрые люди.работает с УТ 10,3-БП2,0
http://files.mail.ru/OZF7N2

----------

A363 (29.07.2012), NataBeli (28.11.2012), Serino (09.07.2012)

----------


## semenich_b

Нашел вот такую обработку http://razrab1c.narod.ru/catalog/ вроде готовый перенос. сам, правда не пользовался

----------


## A363

Люди, действительно, - добрые!!! Работает ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО!

----------


## metal37

> В том-то и дело, что по одной организации. Просто при стандартном обмене выгружаются организации и при загрузке пишет, что не возможно записать справочник организации, т.к. в базовой допускается ведение только одной базы.
> А переход займет еще меньше времени. В бухгалтерии еще не начинали даже работать. Пока весь учет ведется в УТ.
> Побеждал базовую следующим обработчиком "После загрузки":  
> Объект.Организация = Справочники.Организации.На  йтиПоКоду("000000001");
> Т.к. в базовой уже была прописана организация, а в стандартном обмене была попытка создать еще одну организацию.


Конечно я понимаю, что вопрос уже не актуален. Но было бы не проще, просто сначала в БП базовой создать (а вернее исправить, потому как организация там уже по-моему создается автоматически) организацию, соответствующую с организацией из УТ хотя бы по наименованию, ИНН и КПП. При первом обмене он бы просто нашел соответствие и не стал бы создавать новую. Это бы заняло намного меньше времени, чем писать собственный обмен и даже просто переводить на ПРОФ

---------- Post added at 10:20 ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 ----------




> Последовал Вашему совету. Создал чистую базу ПРОФ. 
> Однако что-то у меня не получается настроить корректно обмен. 
> Возникают следующие ошибки:
> 1. Не переносится справочник "Склады". точнее переносится только основной склад. Т.к. не переносится склад "Торговый зал", не проводятся документы перемещения со одного склада на другой.
> 2. Не проводятся документы поступлений товаров и услуг. Там, где поступают товары, не указывается склад. А там, где услуги, не указываются счета субконто.
> 3. Не проводятся документы установки цен.
> 
> Скажу честно, я в настройках конвертации не силен. Пробовал способ использовать правила обмена из папки с обновлением конфигурации.
> В общем еще раз прошу помощи!!! Если есть возможность помочь, то могу скинуть базу УТ.


Ответ на Ваши вопросы:
1. Скорее всего в настройках Вы не указали, что Вам необходимо переносить аналитику по складам. Лично я считаю, что зачем аналитика по складам в БП, там в настройках программы можно указать склад по умолчанию для обмена. Либо в настройках обмена поставить галочку выгружать склады.
2. На ту часть где товары я ответ дал, на счет услуг (актуально и для товаров) Вам просто необходимо настроить "Счета учета номенклатуры" - это регистр сведений в БП.
3. На сколько я знаю, в типовом обмене вообще не переносятся документы ценообразования, да и для чего они?

----------

